# Nominated as Best Poem of 2005



## Persephone

Not Mine, but very amusing...thought I'd share it.

A Poem by an African...
Nominated as Best Poem of 2005



When I born, I Black
When I grow up, I Black
When I go in sun, I Black
When I scared, I Black
When I cold, I Black 
When I sick, I Black
When I ill, I Black
When I die, I still Black
And you white fella
When you born, you pink
When you grow, you white
When you go in sun, you red
When you scared, you yellow
When you cold, you blue 
When you sick, you green
And when you die, you gray
And you calling Me Coloured ???????


----------



## Mike

WOW!

That is an excellent poem. It made my day, in any case!


----------



## HLGStrider

It's good, but I know I've seen that as early as 2001. It was in a Ann Landers (or another columnist like her) column a lady who taught me cake decorating had pinned up on her bullitin board.


----------



## Firawyn

He,he, I like that...it's very true...a harsh reality really.


----------



## Persephone

HLGStrider said:


> It's good, but I know I've seen that as early as 2001. It was in a Ann Landers (or another columnist like her) column a lady who taught me cake decorating had pinned up on her bullitin board.


 
Really?  Oh, well, this was forwarded to me by a colleague.


p.s. I love cake.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

I heard a priest quote that in a homily once, love it dearly. I wonder where it originally came from? Many thanks for posting it in any case.


----------



## Uminya

I blame my melanin.


----------



## Persephone

Ciryaher said:


> I blame my melanin.


 
lol!

You should, Cir!


----------



## Daranavo

Not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## Mali

I love this poem! I never really understood as a child where the term "coloured" came from, and I guess I still don't.


----------

